
The Top Types of Douchebags in Tech and How Not to Be One - bradleyjoyce
http://www.jasonnazar.com/2011/04/07/the-top-10-types-of-douchebags-in-tech-and-how-not-to-be-one/
======
mattholling
As someone that focuses on the business/marketing side of things I think this
is an interesting concept:

"Have a conversation a day with a techie for 30 straight days. You’ll realize
they’re smarter than you, more passionate about what they do, more engaged in
their work and solve more interesting problems."

------
jcapote
Good read, you could probably make a dedicated one just for developers.

